# BEWARE - POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS in MONTANA



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool first post, man.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post


whether his story is true or not but i know people who have hunted 30 yrs and dont know what AT is...


----------



## hunterthehunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Speedykills said:


> whether his story is true or not but i know people who have hunted 30 yrs and dont know what AT is...


X 2. My grandpa has been hunting for probably 30 to 40 years (I don't know how long but it's a long time) and he just found out about AT last week when I told him I had an account.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

How does how long someone has been hunting, and not joined AT, and how many posts they have, determine they're credibility?

Last time I checked, the best and most well known bow hunters in the world, are not active members of Archery Talk. I guess they are deceitful liars too.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business *hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T* and this being your first post


Thats funny. .


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

because when they are on here actively they are hounded by people like you. would you ever make a statement like that for your first post?


----------



## Mr.1 Shot (Jun 22, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post



And he thinks Obammy won the debate tonight ..... Wow with 1325 posts you must be the best hunter around ...


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

ohiobow said:


> because when they are on here actively they are hounded by people like you. would you ever make a statement like that for your first post?


Absolutely

This guy is so disgusted he found a place to let everyone know the deal.


----------



## grovepd622 (Jan 5, 2012)

Good info and will try and spread the word to friends that do hunt in that direction. I would probably be a thorn in his side for a while because taking my money and then not fullfilling their end would give me a new hobby of showing my disgust any way I could.


----------



## deadeyemark (Mar 13, 2011)

Mr.1 Shot said:


> And he thinks Obammy won the debate tonight ..... Wow with 1325 posts you must be the best hunter around ...


Now that's funny.


----------



## Hoyt Alpha32 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that your trip went so horribly. My father hunted with Powder River Outfitters in the early 90's several times and had a great experience every time. He filled both his antelpoe and mule deer tags every time he went. He went there about 5 years in a row back then. At the time I believe it was run by a fellow named Ken Gresslin. That's sad to hear that such a great outfit could become so horrible. Thanks for the info. though, I was gonna consider looking into a hunt there in another few years. Looks like I will have to change my plans.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Would like to see more proof....


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

What size were the panties?


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post


Interesting analysis and one of the primary reasons I rarely come to AT any longer; your credibility is rated by the number of posts you've made on AT. Obviously a businessman: "Hmmm, business is slow and it can't be the economy. I think I'll go on some web sites and trash my business publicly..."


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think he is as much counting the op's post count with his knowledge as a hunter as much as he is talking about the fact that in the last several years different outfitters have logged on here and taken a crap all over their competition and made up stories about "terrible" hunts that never happened. While I know post count has nothing to do with credibility, if it was someone who posted on here regularly, it would be easier to accecpt their story at face value rather than somone who started an account to post anout how bad of a hunt they had. 
To the op, sorry to hear you and the wifes hunt was such a nightmare. Tons of folks will check the net for referrals before booking a hunt so keep posting on different sights about your experience, it may at the very least help someone else out.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Speedykills said:


> whether his story is true or not but i know people who have hunted 30 yrs and dont know what AT is...


I'm the only one out of a Dozen guys that even know about AT - It's not as Worldly as some think 
It's like FB - MOST don't care.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Man its the same ole song & dance here on A.T. Guys behind the monitor banging on the keyboard preaching the gospel thinking they know all.:thumbs_do*


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Speedykills said:


> whether his story is true or not but i know people who have hunted 30 yrs and dont know what AT is...


X3 or 4!!
Just because someone doesn't get involved in some of the crap that takes place on this site doesn't mean he isn't an accomplished hunter.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder why I continue to frequent this site.............ukey: First a guy comes to tell a story of a horrible experience with an outfitter, then his credibility is torn to shreads by those who feel they have the respectability to question his motives. While I would agree that buying or selling from someone who just joined the site may be risky, precisely how many posts are required to be credible? 10, 20, 50, 100? My suggestion is for some of you skeptics to book a hunt with POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and post your own experiences............but make sure you have enough posts to confirm your A1 AT rating score.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Speedykills said:


> whether his story is true or not but i know people who have hunted 30 yrs and dont know what AT is...


Same here my dad has hunted for his whole life and I bet he couldn't turn a computer on. What a stupid statement to think you can't be a good hunter because you haven't been on AT. What a joke.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post


I've been hunting for 30 + years and have hunted all over the world and I just recently started posting on here 

What your not a hunter unless your a regular poster on the Jerry springer of all archery forums ? 

Give me a break 

The guy had a bad time and wanted to get the word out 

Good for him


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

read this :: bad reviews all over... so dont be to quick to discredit the OP 
*Montana's Powder River Outfitters Found Guilty of Violations *July 7, 2009. From Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks: A three-year-long investigation has led to the conviction of a licensed Montana outfitter, a licensed Montana guide, and several non-resident hunting clients from Wisconsin, Texas, New York, New Jersey and Quebec, Canada. The defendant’s paid $5,595.00 in fines, restitution and court costs. “This case started during the fall of 2005 when three mule deer bucks were found wasted in a dumpsite near Polson, MT. and a spoiled mule deer buck was brought into Broadus Meats for processing. All of the deer had tags on them belonging to outfitter sponsored hunting clients of Powder River Outfitters,”said Lennie Buhmann, Fish, Wildlife and Parks Regional Investigator. In addition, a two yearlong investigation by Montana Game Wardens discovered several violations by outfitted clients, including the killing of two antelope without valid licenses, the loan and transfer of licenses and archery clients hunting without valid archery licenses. Information about the two unlawfully killed antelope, which were transported over state lines was turned over to Brian Lakes, Special Agent with U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service. Officer Lakes issued a violation notice to outfitter Kenneth Greslin for violating the Lacey Act and he paid a fine of $2,025.00 in United States District Court. Greslin was also cited in Powder River and Lewis & Clark County Justice Courts forseveral violations of an outfitter misrepresenting services to clients and for failing to submit complete and accurate records to the Montana Board of Outfitters. “Problems were found within Greslin’s records, but the main problem was that none of the antelope taken by his clients were reported to the Board of Outfitters,” Buhmann said. It is unlawful for a *licensed Montana outfitter to misrepresent the services they have provided to clients.* Dan Guzynski from the Attorney General’s Office reviewed the case and filed the complaints in Powder River and Lewis & Clark County Justice Courts. The final result was a plea agreement where Greslin pled guilty to one count in each court. He paid a total of $1,070.00 in fines for the two convictions. Jason Coulter, a Powder River Outfitter guide, Mark Fagerland from Wisconsin, Donald Gottstine and Ralph Ludwig from New York, Michael Cvrlje and Richard Jacobsen from New Jersey, David Parry from Texas and Paul Benjamin of Quebec, Canada were charged with Fish & Game violations and paid fines or forfeited bonds. “The final results of these cases were achieved as a result of hundreds of man hours by several game wardens, the attorney general’s office and county prosecutors,” Buhmann said.

Whenever you travel . It's all about doing you doing your homework. And getting many references from folks who have hunted there and can share their expeirences.. Like buying a car 
*let the buyer beware *


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Well as far as high post count and credibility I'd come nearer believing someone with a low post count cause alot of the ones with high post count have already proven to be more opinionated rather than fact based. The ones just starting out have a lot to learn in order to become great, grand, wonderful....:mg:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

maybe you owe this guy an apologie! 
Did a little research seems the OP is right on !


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post


If it weren't for the used bow classifieds I would have not heard of or stayed around this place for so long. :darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry about your experience, that sounds horrible, but if you have hunted all around the world, I would think you would know to do some research before going with an outfitter. Did someone give you some good feedback on this place?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

As far as I can tell, these old reviews people are finding are meaningless. The OP clearly said this is a new owner. Whether you decide to believe him or not is up to you. There are three sides to every story, side A, side B, and the truth. These posts only give one side. It would be foolish to assume everything is as it seems. We’ve all seen enough false reports to warrant further investigation.


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

I hunted Mule deer in Broadus about 10 years ago. I can't remember who the outfitter was but, I know I didn't have an experience like that.


----------



## texas495 (Oct 3, 2012)

New at bowhunting,. I find this site very helpful. I ignore those who have nothing good to say or are not helpful. I am sure there is negative competition between outfitters on this site, however if they don't identify themselves or recommend another outfitter the information is most likely true.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

texas495 said:


> if they don't identify themselves or recommend another outfitter the information is most likely true.


That’s not true. Of course, they’d love for everyone to believe that. Some of them are very sneaky.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

catfishmafia76 said:


> I don't think he is as much counting the op's post count with his knowledge as a hunter as much as he is talking about the fact that in the last several years different outfitters have logged on here and taken a crap all over their competition and made up stories about "terrible" hunts that never happened. While I know post count has nothing to do with credibility, if it was someone who posted on here regularly, it would be easier to accecpt their story at face value rather than somone who started an account to post anout how bad of a hunt they had.
> To the op, sorry to hear you and the wifes hunt was such a nightmare. Tons of folks will check the net for referrals before booking a hunt so keep posting on different sights about your experience, it may at the very least help someone else out.


or, the op was soooo pissed, that he set out to make a point of letting everyone know how bad the outfitter really is by trying to find every avenue to do so, and maybe found AT along the way??


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

buckeye 12 ring said:


> I hunted Mule deer in Broadus about 10 years ago. I can't remember who the outfitter was but, I know I didn't have an experience like that.


So, u paid an outfitter several thousand bucks, spent a week with him hunting all day, and DONT remember who it was? I dont really see how your experience couldve been that great. I remember every outfitter experience ive ever had over the last 15 years, good and bad. Sorry to hear about the bad hunting trip. I had some outfitters in the west that started out terrific and fell off the truck a few years later. I guess they start getting lazy.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post


what the????????????????
seriously!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I saw Philip Vanderpool hunt there on this seasons Primetime bucks and he loved it. Maybe different treatment?


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

I have had GREAT experiences with an outfitter.. anyone want to hear about it??


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

I joined AT because I was told it would help me shoot a Booner.......

I appreciate the OP's review. I am a big fan of Yelp.com....and as with any review I take it with a grain of salt. Its like any broadhead on the market has both good and bad reviews.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I have been on AT a few years. I believed every word the OP typed. Thank you for the insite.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

To the OP... Where did you hunt from Broadus (which direction)? Also did you call referneces before booking the hunt? 

FWIW I hunted near Broadus in September and had a terrific hunt with Blue Rock Outfitters. Shot a nice ten-pointer and saw a ton of nice bucks.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

He says "food is supposed to be provided" and "6 days hunting versus 5". *What does the contract say?* Should be a very easy case of noncompliance if it's in the contract.


----------



## tenndeerhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

*Seriously*

I have a hard time believing some of you guys are attacking me for telling you all about the horrible experience at Powder River outfitters.

Yes this is my first post and will probably be my last due to the ignorance of some of you!

I spent alot of money and was seriously very disappointed with Powder River Outfitters.

I could careless if you believe me or not but my wife and I both experienced this nightmare together.

She should not have been exposed to panties hanging from the ceiling, porn films and porno magazines at a camp that was so dirty and nasty I am not sure it was sutable for anybody. 30 year old trailer that was so freakin dirty.

I have contacted the Board of Outfitters in MT and I am the 3rd complaint within 5 weeks of the 2012 hunting season start date for Powder River Outfitters!

Believe me or not, I guarantee this place to be a nightmare for anybody with the new owner CJ Gaskills who is the town Meth Dealer according to local town folk. Not one person had anything nice to say about this guy. Not even family members we met in town of his.

Take care!


----------



## Michigander2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

I feel for you and especially your wife for the disgust she tolerated . 

I believe you. take care yourself .


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Not sure why every one or should mostly everyone is flaming this guy because he has one post. For one I thought the review was wrote well. For two not every body trolls forums and has 10,000 posts. I mean **** give the guy some credit. Anyway thanks for posting OP.


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

itsslow98 said:


> what size were the panties?


roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Salbo1 (Nov 5, 2011)

ohiobow said:


> either you are a competitor of POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and they are making you lose a few clients or you run POWDER RIVER OUTFITTERS and figure any publicity is good for your business hard to believe you have hunted everywhere the last 20 years and you just now joined A/T and this being your first post


I've been hunting for 28 years, check my join date, it's the same day I found AT.


----------



## tenndeerhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for your support as we HONEST TO GOD had the worst experience in my lifetime!

Listen, My wife Kris and I are serious hunters who love archery hunting. I am a landscaper who bust his ***** to make this happen for my family. My wife is a homemaker who is raising our 3 boys. Our oldest is in the Marine Corp right now training in Special Ops at 29 Palms getting ready to go to war. I do not make a lot of money but save to make our passion happen. We eat what we kill year around and believe in the better part of man. I have never met another archery hunter who I couldnt call 'my hunting brother' until this trip. I have always been succesfull in finding great trips and people to hunt with..... This was my first bad experience while dealing with a drug addict, lying and cheating hunter!


----------



## Barlow (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't get why some people are so quick to call BS on here. It really makes no sense if you have no facts to back it up other than hey only 2 posts you are automatically a troll. IMO That shows just as much ignorance as the person that comes on here and lies. Now if you have a rebuttal based on your own experience or facts, then fine rebut. 

I apppreciate this post as it raises a flag so others can look into the validity of it. He gave a very detailed account of his experience and I would very leery of going to this place sight unseen. My two cents.


----------



## tenndeerhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

And you can tell who the pigs of this site are by how they respond to the panties hanging from the ceiling. Would YOU like your wife or daughter exposed to this ???? Probably would you disgusting bastar*s!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarby (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't let a few comments turn you away from this site. It really can be very helpful and there are some nice people here. Just like anywhere else in life, weed through the B.S. and enjoy getting and helping others!


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

If and when I encounter a business that fails to perform as contracted, I take photos, gather names and send a formal written complaint to the company. usually I will receive some sort of compensation and an apology. When I don't, I then submit a copy of my complaint to every review board online (I'm registered on about a dozen of em (Yelp, Google, Citysearch, Merchantcircle, etc) to alert others and make sure those who exercise their due diligence are prevented from experiencing the crap that I did. In some cases I will go so far as to submit a chargeback request to my credit card issuer and on many occasions have received partial or full compensation because I had the photos and names of those involved to support my claims. Now, to be fair, 80% of the reviews I have written are very positive. When a business is performing in a noteworthy manner then I applaud and reward their efforts. But word of mouth now casts a global shadow and all businesses need to step up their game and be aware of this fact. 

I'm a marketing guy and am keenly aware of the importance of customer feedback. Some of you who own your business(es) may recognize the importance but for those who don't...heed the following advice:

According to the Technical Assistance Research Programs in-depth study conducted in Washington D.C. regarding customer satisfaction, you need to know the following;
*
1.	On average, twenty-six unhappy customers WILL NOT COMPLAIN for every one that will. 
2.	Yet each of these twenty-seven customers will tell an average of sixteen other people about his or her unhappy experience with your company.
3.	This means every complaint you hear represents 432 negative impressions.
*
How many people would have to complain to you before you address and permanently correct a problem? By the time you hear a particular complaint three times, the problem has been mentioned on average to 1,296 people. Ouch!
*
4.	It costs five times as much to attract a new customer as it costs to keep an old one.
5.	Ninety percent of your unhappy customers will never buy from you again.
6.	But if you make a focused effort to remedy your customers’ complaints, 82% of them will stay with you.*

What should you do when people complain? Above all, don’t become defensive. Respond with an attitude that says, “I want to understand the problem so I can fix it and make you happy.” These three questions will bail you out:
*“What has happened?” *Ask this question calmly with genuine concern.
*“What should have happened?” *You must clearly understand the customer’s expectations so you can correct the problem.
*“What can I do to make it right?” *This will calm the angriest customer.

The first step in business growth is to keep the customers you’ve already got!

I think the real lesson contained in this thread is to ALWAYS review a company before doing business with them. You can save yourself a lot of grief and money this way.


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

hmmmm well why dont you call the bbb and the area chamber of commerce and also call the county and see if hes up to COMPLETE snuff div of revenue local police and it actually sounds like (THEFT BYTAKING USING A BUSSINESS) YOUR CALLING THE CAT A METH HEAD im on your side but if its as you say then you have more then enough AMMO to hammer (BILL THE CAT)TYPE GUIDE AND OWNER MY 2 CENTS FROM THE OUTSIDE LOOKING IN im just saying


tenndeerhunter said:


> I have a hard time believing some of you guys are attacking me for telling you all about the horrible experience at Powder River outfitters.
> 
> Yes this is my first post and will probably be my last due to the ignorance of some of you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

tenndeerhunter said:


> And you can tell who the pigs of this site are by how they respond to the panties hanging from the ceiling. Would YOU like your wife or daughter exposed to this ???? Probably would you disgusting IGNORAMUS'S!!!!!!!!


fixed your quote for you...

I don't doubt your experience for a second, and appreciate the heads up. The issue is some obvious plants come onto this site and light someone up for personal gain, as usually their first post. It happens quite often and does require skepticism. As in any site with this number of members, everyone has their personal opinion on virtually everything. It doesn help that sometimes those opinions are based on feeling as opposed to fact. It is what it is and the trick is to tune it out.


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

Gents...my first post on Archery Talk was to inform folks of an issue that I had with equipment failure (after more than 20 years of extensive hunting). I had such a bad experience as a result, that I thought the archery world should know. Since then I have shared information with some really good folks here on AT and I check in almost daily. To the OP...some of the opinions you will receive on here are worthless, some are invaluable. Don't take the attacks personally and thanks for the information. I actually have a Powder River brochure at home that will soon be found in file 13. Hang with AT...


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

Powder River Outfitters Found Guilty of Violations 

Montana's Powder River Outfitters Found Guilty of Violations 

July 7, 2009. 

From Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks: 

A three-year-long investigation has led to the conviction of a licensed 
Montana outfitter, a licensed Montana guide, and several non-resident hunting clients from Wisconsin, Texas, New York, New Jersey and Quebec, Canada. 

The defendant’s paid $5,595.00 in fines, restitution and court costs. 

“This case started during the fall of 2005 when three mule deer bucks were found wasted in a dumpsite near Polson, MT. and a spoiled mule deer buck was brought into Broadus Meats for processing. All of the deer had tags on them belonging to outfitter sponsored hunting clients of Powder River Outfitters,”said Lennie Buhmann, Fish, Wildlife and Parks Regional Investigator. 

In addition, a two yearlong investigation by Montana Game Wardens discovered several violations by outfitted clients, including the killing of two antelope without valid licenses, the loan and transfer of licenses and archery clients hunting without valid archery licenses. 

Information about the two unlawfully killed antelope, which were transported over state lines was turned over to Brian Lakes, Special Agent with U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service. Officer Lakes issued a violation notice to outfitter Kenneth Greslin for violating the Lacey Act and he paid a fine of $2,025.00 in United States District Court. 

Greslin was also cited in Powder River and Lewis & Clark County Justice Courts forseveral violations of an outfitter _((((((misrepresenting services to clients)))))))) and for failing to submit complete and accurate records to the Montana Board of Outfitters. 

“Problems were found within Greslin’s records, but the main problem was that none of the antelope taken by his clients were reported to the Board of Outfitters,” Buhmann said. It is unlawful for a licensed Montana outfitter to misrepresent the services they have provided to clients. 

Dan Guzynski from the Attorney General’s Office reviewed the case and filed the complaints in Powder River and Lewis & Clark County Justice Courts. The final result was a plea agreement where Greslin pled guilty to one count in each court. He paid a total of $1,070.00 in fines for the two convictions. 

Jason Coulter, a Powder River Outfitter guide, Mark Fagerland from Wisconsin, Donald Gottstine and Ralph Ludwig from New York, Michael Cvrlje and Richard Jacobsen from New Jersey, David Parry from Texas and Paul Benjamin of Quebec, Canada were charged with Fish & Game violations and paid fines or forfeited bonds. 

“The final results of these cases were achieved as a result of hundreds of man hours by several game wardens, the attorney general’s office and county prosecutors,” Buhmann said.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

There you go, now were getting the info.....Now nail them to the wall....


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd be upset too. And what does his bad experience with the outfitter have to do with his credibility.


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> maybe you owe this guy an apologie!
> Did a little research seems the OP is right on !


I am not sure he owes anyone an apology. After the 15 year old lying on this website to get free hunting stuff, claiming he didnt have any more arrows left to hunt, etc, i can see how people are a little worried about trash talk on post number 1. Buyer beware.... the internet is full of crooks. bunker


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for posting.

Hopefully you may save someone the same fate.

Really sucks. 
DB


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not saying your lying but if it was me I would be posting several of the hundreds of pics I took of the crappy service.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Polkat9000 said:


> Powder River Outfitters Found Guilty of Violations
> 
> Montana's Powder River Outfitters Found Guilty of Violations
> 
> ...


Now Mr. Jason Coulter is a famous T.V. star for the outdoor channel!!!! That must be the deal anymore is that you have to be charged with a crime before you can become a famous Pro Hunter!!


----------

